# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Περί VPN μέσω Modem

## vmanolis

Επειδή αναμένω αναβάθμιση της γραμμής του internet σε VDSL, βλέπω τα διαθέσιμα Modem και μάλλον θα καταλήξω στο TP-Link WiFi Modem/Router N300 W9970.

https://www.plaisio.gr/anavathmisi-d...0-TD-W9970.htm

Στα χαρακτηριστικά του, αναφέρουν το εξής:
"Φτιάξε το δικό σου δίκτυο VPN
Υποστηρίζοντας έως και 10 IPsec VPN tunnels ταυτόχρονα σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να φτιάξεις το δικό σου virtual private network, εξασφαλίζοντας δικτύωση με εξαιρετική ασφάλεια και προσπέλαση ακόμη και όταν είσαι μακριά από το σπίτι ή το γραφείο."

Ερώτηση λοιπόν:
Τι ακριβώς γίνεται δηλαδή με τέτοια λειτουργία; Σε τι χρησιμεύει;
Να υποθέσω ότι σετάρεις ένα VPN server στο Modem σου και από κάποιον υπολογιστή μέσω internet συνδέεσαι σε αυτό χωρίς όποιους "περιορισμούς" υπάρχουν, π.χ. σε ένα ξενοδοχείο που βρίσκεσαι και σου κόβει ας πούμε το Youtube ή το Facebook;

----------


## geolos

Σωστα υπεθεσες  :: 

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## akakios

Ποιο παροχο εχεις? εχεις voip ? 

Αν εισαι cosmote και σου φερουν το speedport plus ειναι πολυ αξιολογο. απο τα καλυτερα που εχουν φερει. 

Για αυτο που λες εχω διαβασει πολλες περιπτωσεις σε φορουμ που ηταν ασταθες , κολλαγε και ηθελε restart κλπ κλπ 

Απο εκει και περα θα σου προτεινα αν ειναι να αγορασει δικο σου...να πας σε ASUS. Ειδικα το Asus DSL-AC52U ειναι κορυφη για τα λεφτα του. 
Ειναι Gigabit. 
Εχει πολλα χρησιμα εργαλεια να "πειραζεις" την γραμμη σου .
Ειναι dual band wifi. 
Εχει το vpn server που στηνεται πανευκολα και εχει και το DDNS που δουλευει αψογα.
Εχει και το dual WAN και πολλα αλλα. 
Θα μπορουσα να μιλαω ωρες για τα πλεονεκτηματα.

Βεβαια δεν ξερω τι ποσο θελεις να διαθεσεις αλλα σιγουρα ειναι μια καλη επενδυση το asus .

----------


## geolos

ή εναλλακτικά χρησιμοποιείς το VDSL router που σου παρέχει ο πάροχος (και το χρειάζεσαι βασικά για το VDSL connection) και εάν δεν σε καλύπτει για τα υπόλοιπα αγοράζεις ένα άλλο πιο δυνατό ρουτεράκι. Το κοτσάρεις επάνω στο VDSL router και κάνεις ότι θέλεις...

----------


## vmanolis

> Ποιο παροχο εχεις? εχεις voip ? 
> 
> Αν εισαι cosmote και σου φερουν το speedport plus ειναι πολυ αξιολογο. απο τα καλυτερα που εχουν φερει. 
> 
> Για αυτο που λες εχω διαβασει πολλες περιπτωσεις σε φορουμ που ηταν ασταθες , κολλαγε και ηθελε restart κλπ κλπ 
> 
> Απο εκει και περα θα σου προτεινα αν ειναι να αγορασει δικο σου...να πας σε ASUS. Ειδικα το Asus DSL-AC52U ειναι κορυφη για τα λεφτα του. 
> Ειναι Gigabit. 
> Εχει πολλα χρησιμα εργαλεια να "πειραζεις" την γραμμη σου .
> ...


Μου έδωσαν το ΖΤΕ Η168Ν όπως βλέπετε κι από το screenshot σήμερα που το σύνδεσα.  ::  
Από ταχύτητα γράφει καλά στοιχεία για πρώτη εντύπωση.
Στην καρτέλα για DDNS έχει επιλογή μεταξύ dyndns.com και no-ip.com. Ελπίζω να παίζει με το δικό μου που "καταλήγει" σε dyndns.org
Για VPN Modem-Router όμως πρέπει να βω κάποιο παράδειγμα σεταρίσματος για να δω τι θα καταφέρω.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά στην καρτέλα για DDNS έχει επιλογή μεταξύ dyndns.com και no-ip.com.
Έβαλα το Hostname μου αλλά "δεν παίζει" μια που το δικό μου "καταλήγει" σε dyndns.org και έχω λογαριασμό εδώ και χρόνια !!!  ::  
Κάποια ιδέα;

----------


## geolos

Η το ξεχνάς....η εάν σου είναι απαραίτητο τότε κανείς εγγραφή σε ένα άλλο που υποστηρίζει ο router και κανείς το dundns redirection στο domain που θα εγγραφεις 

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## gvaf

Κάνε αυτό και θα κάνει update το ΜΤ....
Από το #11 και κάτω.

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...ht=ddns+script

----------

